# Can you freeze bavarian cream ?



## JesiLynne (Aug 25, 2004)

Some one gave me a giant 5 gallon bucket of it, can I freeze it, will it ruin it if I do ?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

What do you mean when you say Bavarian Cream? What are the ingredients? WHen you say bavarian cream, I think of a blend of whipped cream and gelatin - which wouldn't freeze too well, but I also doubt you'd have 5 gallons of that.


----------



## JesiLynne (Aug 25, 2004)

It's "restaurant" Bavarian creme, not home made. It's pure vanilla extract, high fructose corn syrup, salt, xathun gum. And yes I do have 5 gallons


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JesiLynne* 
It's "restaurant" Bavarian creme, not home made. It's pure vanilla extract, high fructose corn syrup, salt, xathun gum. And yes I do have 5 gallons









I wasn't doubting that you had 5 gallons, I was doubting that you had 5 gallons of the real thing.

If the main ingredient is HFCS, personally it'd be going in the bin. But yes, it will freeze, although none of the ingredients you listed are liable to spoil any time soon on their own...


----------



## JesiLynne (Aug 25, 2004)

well, it's not the main ingredient









I realized today that yes, none of the ingredients will spoil on their own. Sigh.
I can not bring myself to toss it. argggggggggggg


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

Good heavens, even if you froze it, what would you do with 5 gallons of it???

You mean like the stuff in boston cream donuts, right? Oh that stuff is yummy...







:


----------

